

L-cheapo diode laser cutter review - reangeorge

\
we made 2.1 watt and 3.5 diode laser. Using it you can covert 3D printer or and CNC device into cutting or engraving machine.
Would you like to write a review about our laser?
We can send you one for test or we can give any answers as you need to write a review.
======
gus_massa
Look interesting, but this is the wrong format for a submission here and it
probably will not be very popular.

Try this:

You write a technical review of the laser, with many details. Problems with
the construction? Cool detectors to measure the power? What is inside?
Protecting glasses?

Add some photos, I think that 6 or 8 photos are a good number. Try to show how
you use the laser for some simple application. Cut a paper? Draw something?
(Be careful.)

Bonus point for one or two short videos.

Some inspiration: "What's Perky? My Handmade Keyboard"
[http://homepage2.nifty.com/perky/index.htm](http://homepage2.nifty.com/perky/index.htm)
HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8510800](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8510800)
(33 points, 284 days ago, 13 comments)

